
I work at a giant corporation, not a startup - ckdarby
https://medium.com/@ckdarby/why-not-found-a-startup-work-at-one-wait-you-work-at-a-giant-corporation-d740e91d9651#.4sec6owyr
======
greenyoda
_" Asking for enormous compensations isn’t challenging when you’re documenting
your impact and back it with results."_

First of all, not all companies work that way. The world is full of engineers
who invented billion-dollar technologies for their employers and never got a
significant amount of money in return.

And just because I had one great idea that saved the company 100 times my
salary doesn't guarantee that I'll be able to churn out ideas like that on a
regular basis. Even if the company wanted to reward me, a one-time bonus might
be more reasonable than giving me an enormous salary.

~~~
ckdarby
Inventing what becomes a billion dollar technology doesn't mean generating a
billion dollars in revenue. Nothing comes to mind where an individual wasn't
generously compensated when they start to finish took an invention and built a
billion dollar industry.

There are also employees who have gotten significant amounts of money in
return.

Maybe it is the way I'm wired but every day I see tasks to reduce operating
costs. A lot of those tasks are not giant savings, couple thousand a month
here, there, and all sudden we've hit $1 mln/year. I have a growing list of
things that I'll never be able to finish even if I spend my entire life at
this company.

What stops you from identifying problems and solving them?

